# Roll call for meet 23rd August!



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Well less than one week to go...

So stick your name down if you are going to show up next thursday night 23rd August: say 7.30pm at Rushmere or even Halfords car park opposite rushmere..:wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ronnie


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth 
3)
4)
5)
6)

Cut and paste and add your name..?


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Should be there as long as theres no hangover lol

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth
3) Neal
4)
5)
6)


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth
3) Neal
4) Clarke
5)
6)


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth
3) Neal
4) Clarke
5) Me!
6)
7)


----------



## karl7900 (Jul 20, 2007)

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth
3) Neal
4) Clarke
5) Me!
6)Karl
7)
8)


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth
3) Neal
4) Clarke
5) Me!
6) Karl
7) Stevie
8)


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking good guys!!! 

Weather is looking good as well............

Will we go for halfords car park then oppossite rushmere?


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth
3) Neal
4) Clarke
5) Me!
6) Karl
7) Stevie
8) Gary

Looking forward to this!


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

where abouts is this exactly?? anyone heading up from bangor?


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

It's in Craigavon Rossei!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hopefully it's gonna be good weather, wednesday to be sunny and thursday sunny intervals!!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I might be a bit late, have to come up from Enniskillen and only get outa work after 6 and then get the tea! (And clean the car!)


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Everyone happy with halfords car park?

Weather looks excellent!!!!!!


----------



## fuze (Jul 31, 2006)

what exactly happens at these meetings?


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

random chatter and copious innuendo courtesy of ronnie and some bugger from lisburn 

DOHHH


----------



## karl7900 (Jul 20, 2007)

rosssei said:


> where abouts is this exactly?? anyone heading up from bangor?


I'm heading from Bangor. PM me and we could organise to meet and drive over together:driver: .

Karl.


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth
3) Neal
4) Clarke
5) Him!
6) Karl
7) Stevie
8) Gary
9) Ryan


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth
3) Neal
4) Clarke
5) Him!
6) Karl
7) Stevie
8) Gary
9) Ryan
10) Ross hopefully


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth
3) Neal
4) Clarke
5) Him!
6) Karl
7) Stevie
8) Gary
9) Ryan
10) Ross hopefully
11) Louis - Last min change of car... oops


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

1) Ronnie
2) Ruth
3) Neal
4) Clarke
5) Him!
6) Karl
7) Stevie
8) Gary
9) Ryan
10) Ross hopefully
11) Louis - Last min change of car... oops
12) Matty hopefully


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess we have to decide where this is happening, either Halfords of McD's area at rushmere. Peronsonally I would prefer McD's cause Halfords will be open and chances are cars will be parked throughout it so it'll be hard for 12 cars (in theory) to stay all together.

So if no one has any objections to McD's carpark (drive past McD's and swing into the left side carpark) area at Rushmere will we call it there?

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Good idea Mc Flurries are on Clarke!!!!!


----------



## fuze (Jul 31, 2006)

put me down as a maybe for tomorrow, I won't know until nearer the time if i am going!


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

cgraham2k said:


> I guess we have to decide where this is happening, either Halfords of McD's area at rushmere. Peronsonally I would prefer McD's cause Halfords will be open and chances are cars will be parked throughout it so it'll be hard for 12 cars (in theory) to stay all together.
> 
> So if no one has any objections to McD's carpark (drive past McD's and swing into the left side carpark) area at Rushmere will we call it there?
> 
> Clarke


Ok McD's it is then:thumb:


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

See everyone at McD's at 7:30ish then!

I'll be in the Jetta hopefully (Y)


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

just be on the lookout for this man



 
im a bad man (A)


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO! gary u better wear those shorts!!


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Stoney I'm going to kick you in the groin...


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

Carlsberg don't do shorts 

but if they did.........





it wouldn't be those bloody ones


----------

